# Winchester XP3



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok guys, I am in need of some answers. We are headed to New Zealand in 21 days. Last night a buddy called me and asked about his rifle and the bullets he's bringing. I know, "Way to plan ahead!".

Anyhow he's shooting a 300 WSM and the Winchester XP3s factory ammo. The gun is sighted in and ready to go with this load. I have NO experience with that bullet. So my question for you.

How are the XP3s on medium sized game like Red Stag? Somewhere around 500-750 pound animals. Bone structure and mass similar to ELK.


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Your mate has chosen well. Either the 150gr or the 180gr is designed for Large Heavy Game and at 3000fps or more from the 300WSM well enough said.

but anyway here's what winchester say

" Supreme Elite™ XP3®: The new XP3® bullet starts with a 2-stage expansion design, then combines all the best-known bullet technology into one bullet. It delivers precision accuracy, awesome knockdown power, and deep penetration all in one package -- and it's as effective on thin-skinned game, like deer and antelope, as it is on tough game, like elk, moose, bear, and African animals, at short and long ranges. The XP3® is the closest thing to a perfect hunting bullet you can buy! "

So do you think your bullet selection is up to the task?


----------

